# The road to the UKBFF Leeds u175cm Classics 2013 - rchippex's journal



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

So about 3 weeks ago I made quite an important decision. I am going to enter my first comp late next year. I made the decision mainly as I am tired of training without true purpose and want to see just what I am capable of when I have a real target to aim for. The plan is to go for the UKBFF u175cm classics. I have seen the standard and it is very high but I am more than willing to put myself through hell and back to get there.

I used to be (about 2 months ago) 16 stone which included some good muscle mass and a lot of fat but since cleaning my diet up and working my ass off I have now got down to 14 stone 4lbs. This hasn't been easy but I have loved every minute of it and seeing the top two abs slowly emerging has been a very good feeling indeed. Watching the fat melt away through sheer hard work is very rewarding.

The weight I need to be for the comp is 12st 4lb! I believe that if I drop the rest of the fat I easily have another stone and a half to lose and if I was dry for comp then I would lose even more. This gives me some spare weight to play around with to bring any areas that are lacking up to scratch.

On the advice of a mate who has just done his first comp I stood in the mirror and was absolutely blunt with myself. Here are what I see to be my good and bad points:

GOOD

> Pecs

> Front delts

> Side delts

> Traps

> Quads

> Calves

> Tris

Average

> Lats

> Bi's

> Rear delts

BAD

> Abs/obliques (although I cant see these so this is the main reason for being in the bad category)

> Hams

> Forearms

Going off this the bad ones will be the main areas that I will try to add mass to and bring up to scratch. I think I am quite lucky in that overall I do not have masses of muscle to try and put on so it means I can concentrate on symmetry and striations etc and making what I have already look even better.

It will be a long hard road and I am not kidding myself at all but what I do know is that I WILL get there. Failure is not an option. I am already training with a new determination and all I can think about is that for every rep I miss there will be another lad somewhere doing two more. Once I have taken some pics I will get them up so hopefully I can keep up to date with progress.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics mate?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Will get some up tonight when I get home. Want to use the most recent as the last ones on my phone show me at 16 stone with a belly that would make santa blush. Well ok it wasnt that bad but you wouldnt be proud of it anyway :laugh:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pics mate?


I should mention aswell that you shouldnt expect to see a person that is sliced to the bone as of course I still have a stone and a half of pork to drop before being anywhere near comp condition. My plan at the moment is to carry on eating clean and dropping as much fat as possible and then I can properly see where I am at. I expect this to take another month and half of hard work cardio and diet wise.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats fine mate, just interested to see your current size and condition. Im hoping to compete next year in the classics too.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats fine mate, just interested to see your current size and condition. Im hoping to compete next year in the classics too.


Good stuff. What category? I am not expecting to walk in and destroy everyone as of course there will be far more experienced people than me but I want to chuck my hat in the ring and see how I do. I plan to give it everything I have got and then some. My real plan is to aim to place well in the next two years but I want to get in for my first comp to gain experience and see how I fair with 12 months prep.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just realised its leeds your doing, thats what ill be doing if i decide to compete  Not sure what class, im 5 ft 10. Its not something i have even looked at yet?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just realised its leeds your doing, thats what ill be doing if i decide to compete  Not sure what class, im 5 ft 10. Its not something i have even looked at yet?


Cool. Might see you there then buddy. I am so hyped for it. Cant wait. The u175cm class I am going for has a weight restriction (at my height) of 79kg so unless you can make that weight you may have to aim for a weight category instead. Quite a few details on the ukbff site.

P.S. Didnt get chance to sort photos last night. Will do it tonight.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

So dropping the current course in favour of a new one as Tren has decided it doesnt want to agree with my skin again and test dose feels far too low for me. As of monday the new course will be:

Weeks 1-6 ROHM Anavar 100mg ED

Weeks 1-6 Test E 500mg PW

Nice simple cutting cycle to help drop the extra pounds without dropping too much mass.

Legs session tonight. Can't wait. I want to be crawling out of there tonight. Will leave nothing behind.

#LeedsOrBust


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Excellent leg session tonight. 3g of taurine before I got started to try and ensure the ham cramps and calf cramps stayed at bay and give a bit of lasting energy. Worked a treat. Had no longer than 45 seconds in between sets and a really good intensity.

Squats - Warmup @ 60kg, 10x90kg, 10x 90kg, 8x120kg

Seated Leg Press - 10x200kg, 10x220kg, 10x240kg, 10x260kg

Calf Raise - 10x65kg, 10x75kg, 10x90kg, 8x100kg

Ham Curl - 10x50kg, 10x55kg, 10x60kg, 10x65kg

Quad Raise - 10x50kg, 10x 60kg, 10x 70kg, 10x 80kg


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Missed a few posts as been pretty busy. Anavar arrived today so have started my 100mg a day dose along side my 200mg prop every 3rd day. Had a really nice back session today. Pretty rushed as I had to get home. Still no bloody pics. Not got round to getting the mrs to take some decent ones. I will definitely get some up soon as its doing my head in too.

Wide grip chins: 3x10, 1x5 to failure (need to drop some pounds!!!)

T-bar rows: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wide grip pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Rows: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bent over rear delt raise: [email protected]

Reverse Fly: [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

After a rest day on Wednesday I was back in the gym with a vengeance today. Long day at work but wasnt going to let that stop me. Shoulders was the area to target. Interesting one today with a triset and superset that has been giving me serious growth and definition in the delts

Seated Shoulder Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Triset consisting of the following:

5kg plates lifted laterally then moved in a fly motion to front and lowered to sides. (reversed every other set)

15kg plate front delt raises with twist

7.5kg dumbells front delt raise.

4 sets, to failure on final set, with no more than 15 second rest between exercises and one minute between sets. Killer!

Superset with the following:

25kg dumbells seated press 4x10

35kg barbel standing press 4x10

15 seconds max rest between exercises and one minute between sets

Facepulls: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated rear delt raise: [email protected] per hand

Shrugs: [email protected]

Reverse Fly: [email protected] (slow as possible), [email protected], [email protected]

Awesome session today


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Subbed good luck.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Was absolutely shattered when I hit the gym tonight. Had no choice but to neck a caffeine drink to give me a kick up the @rse. Legs was the target area tonight. Not the easiest session to do when feeling depleted but no ones going to do it for me.

Squats: [email protected] 80kg (warmup), [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Press: [email protected] (warmup), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Calf Raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] up with explosive power and then lowered as slowly as possible. Added a cheeky extra set as I was loving the burn

Ham Curl: [email protected] per leg, [email protected] per leg As slow as possible on the way down and then explode up

Quad Raise: [email protected] per leg, [email protected] per leg, [email protected] per leg, [email protected] per leg

Left the gym feeling exhausted and still feel the same now. Been a long week with not as much sleep as I would have liked. Legs was the final nail in the coffin. Early night tonight ready for smashing chest tomorrow.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

In on this, awaiting pics, good luck mate might see you there


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> In on this, awaiting pics, good luck mate might see you there


Thanks mate. I am dying to get some pics up but got no way to take any decent ones myself and the mrs is always rushing around or in bed ready for work the next day by the time I get home and have eaten etc. Pics will definitely be up soon though.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

no worrys mate take your time its you thread  is the comp natural only orrrr.....??


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> no worrys mate take your time its you thread  is the comp natural only orrrr.....??


No mate its anything goes from what I have seen :thumb:

Just been trying to take some pics myself but came out sh!te. Cant pose for crap yet and feel fat and bloated. Kind of wish I wasnt back on cycle for the pics as I am finding I am getting a fair bit of bloat. Need to get on the AI's I think. Wasnt expecting much bloat and water from prop and didnt get it at first but it seems to be coming now since starting the var which is odd. I feel like I look like crap. Look great when training but now that I have replaced carbs and water I feel like I have swollen up lol. As soon as this cycle is over it is time for a seriously hard cut and to uncover the abs. I want to get down to 12st 11 which is half a stone over comp weight. Had dieted down to 14 st 3lb and had top two abs out but in the last few days the water has hit me like a brick wall and i have put half a stone back on. Its kind of heartbreaking after killing myself with diet and cardio for two months! I was 16 stone originally!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

woww, thats very odd indeed!prop and var ISSS used as a cutting cycle. what cycle are you currently running? just prop and var? it must be your diet, water intake must be low, and sodium and carb high. AI will help too yes.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> woww, thats very odd indeed!prop and var ISSS used as a cutting cycle. what cycle are you currently running? just prop and var? it must be your diet, water intake must be low, and sodium and carb high. AI will help too yes.


I think your right about water being low and sodium being high. Had a few days falling off the wagon with the diet due to starting a new job and being rushed off my feet. Definitely havent been getting the usual amount of water down my neck either so maybe I am holding onto the water I have been drinking. I also think that it may just be in my head a bit too as of course I should expect to put a bit of size and water on on cycle but I am seeing it as worse than it is. My wife said I am still looking great compared to what I did before I dropped the first stone and a half. I just got used to seeing myself a bit drier. I sound like a bloody woman lol. Looking forward to the next off cycle cut. I reckon that will be the one to lose another stone and a half and really see where I am at.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

rchippex said:


> I think your right about water being low and sodium being high. Had a few days falling off the wagon with the diet due to starting a new job and being rushed off my feet. Definitely havent been getting the usual amount of water down my neck either so maybe I am holding onto the water I have been drinking. I also think that it may just be in my head a bit too as of course I should expect to put a bit of size and water on on cycle but I am seeing it as worse than it is. My wife said I am still looking great compared to what I did before I dropped the first stone and a half. I just got used to seeing myself a bit drier. I sound like a bloody woman lol. Looking forward to the next off cycle cut. I reckon that will be the one to lose another stone and a half and really see where I am at.


lol ye i know exactly what you mean. We've just got to get it in our heads tat we cant be in shape all year round.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah totally. To have been in shape at all would be nice though :laugh:. At 14st 3lb I still had fat to lose and certainly wasn't satisfied. I have never been near comp condition yet with abs etc but that just makes me even more determined and intrigued to see what I will look like. I plan to get pics up tonight so people can see where I am at and the mountain I need to climb to drop the extra pounds. Nothing is going to stop me though. Once this cycle is out of the way it is time to get harsh with the diet and strip the water and more of the fat away. I am finding it hard to be really harsh with the diet now that I am on cycle. The tren and bold that I started on have made me crave fatty crap loads. Have a few other stressful things going on in life too that are making it difficult. Its all fun and games isnt it :thumb:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

After a nice rest day yesterday today was to be chest and tris. I was absolutely exhausted today. Lack of sleep last night caused by a 7 month old. It will take more than a sleepy head to stop me though. I picked my nackered ass up and dragged it down to the gym. 100mg of caffeine gave me a boost and got me going. In went the headphones and on went the metal.

Flat Flys: [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand

Incline DB Press: [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand. (Need to go heavier next time)

Close Grip Bench Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips: [email protected] (produced pain in collar bone)

Machine Fly: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Tri Push Down, Supersetted with Rope To Pockets

Machine Press: 80kg (Concentrated on negatives. As slow as possible on the negative and as deep as possible before exploding forward)

Skull Crushers: [email protected] (As slow as possible)

Great session despite the tiredness. Did a lot more than I had planned as I wanted to throw a few exercises in for shaping the muscle and trying to encourage striations for when my body fat is actually low enough to see the result.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I have finally done it and I am now more depressed than ever with the way I look. I look absolutely terrible on photos. I need a bloody tan for one as you cant see any definition compared to what I see in real life. Maybe I am deluded :laugh:. Why is it that you look so much better in the mirror than you do in a pic. Admittedly my diet has slipped a bit recently with everything that's been going on and I seem to have taken on quite a bit of water since I dieted down and got my top two abs out. They seem to be long gone now that I have slipped up on the diet and am back on cycle. I am so p!ssed off with myself for letting it slip, I really am. Oh well. At least you can all see now how much work I have ahead of me before I am ready to compete by the end of next year. I am going to do it though and nothing and no one is going to stop me. Seeing how awful I look here has just made me even more determined. I have made leaps and bounds from where I started when I finally got back in the gym this January after a lengthy absence of at least a year. I was a 16 stone fat slob with no muscle mass. Hopefully you guys can see some potential in there under all that disgusting flab. I have added a pic of my wifes back too just because it is a million times better than mine. She never trains weights or anything. I am trying to convince her to give em a go and try a comp of some sort a little way down the line as she is competetive as hell and would give it 110% and I know she would have the potential to do well. She gave birth 7 months ago and already has abs and obliques back!











- - - Updated - - -

Legs pics will follow once I get round to getting some done.

2nd pic down was before I went on cycle.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cardio night tonight. Have been way too sidetracked with trying to bring lacking muscles up to scratch when I am supposed to be cutting as is evidenced by the appauling photos. Back to the strict ass diet and loads of cardio as of this morning. Have started my half hour walks again on my dinner. Started a new job so wasnt sure if I would get time but I can so off I went. A half hour walk works out at about 200 cals. Tonights effort will be at least 1 hour of cardio split into 20 mins cross trainer at average pace, 10 min HIIT on the bike, another 20 mins cross trainer and finish with another 10 mins HIIT on the bike. It worked like a charm last time. Will introduce swimming at weekends again too. My aim is around 2000 cals a day tops diet wise, seems extreme I know but worked very well last time and that was natty. I dropped 2 stone in two months without too much loss of mass. This time I am on test prop and anavar which should speed the process even more. As I only have to be 12 stone 4lbs for competition I dont mind losing some mass anyway. I can get it back one I have cut right down.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Back is nice and thick mate! Looking good, holding a lot of bodyfat at the minute but plenty time to sort that eh!

Missus back is immense.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

mate dont worry you look fine! just keep at it, once the fat is shredded you'll be beast! back is looking thick


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Back is nice and thick mate! Looking good, holding a lot of bodyfat at the minute but plenty time to sort that eh!
> 
> Missus back is immense.


Thanks lads, nice to have a bit of encouragement. Yeah seem to be holding more fat again which I am not very happy about as I worked my ass off to drop it. This was what I was talking about the other day. I seem to have just sucked in water and look bloated, although my diet did go down hill as I had been too busy looking for our lost cat and changing jobs etc so things were a bit hectic in our house and we didnt have much food in so I had little choice but to order fatty chicken and stuff like that as by the time I had trained and been out looking for the cat it was too late and I was too tired to be assed going out to the shops. I have started on a serious cutting diet and cardio regime again now so will report back in about 2-4 weeks with updated photos. Going to drop as much fat as possible and not stop until my abs are out. I am really determined and nothing is going to stop me from getting there by next year. I feel I have good mass but it is masked by the fat at the moment.

Yeah the missus back is mental. All she ever does is run too. She used to kickbox a lot so I guess a lot of her back muscle came from there.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cracking back session tonight. As usual I was nackered on arrival but had my 'kill it' head on from the get go.

Wide grip pull ups (bodyweight): 1x10, 1x8, 1x8, 1x6 (last two spotted)

T-Bar Rows: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Wide Handle Rows: [email protected], [email protected] (back dead straight with perfect slow form and a hard squeeze at the end of contraction)

Lat Pulldown: [email protected] (slow down and even slower up), [email protected]

Reverse Fly Burnout: Started at 45kg and hammered it until I couldn't do any more. Dropped it by 5kg each time until I got to 20kg and then hammered it til death.

Finished with 10 mins HIIT on the exercise bike. I do the following:

1 minute average pace at level 5, 1 minute high intensity at level 9, 30 seconds average at level 5, 30 seconds mental at level 14. Rinse and repeat. Last minute is level 5 for 30 seconds, level 9 for 20 seconds and level 14 for last 10 seconds.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just keep up the hard work mate you have a year before show time. i went to watch the show this year and it was a good line up i fancy giving this class a go but not sure when lol


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

no deadlifts??  how dare youu!! :2guns:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> no deadlifts??  how dare youu!! :2guns:


Had to lay off em a bit after my latest sciatica bout. Its a pain in the @rse (almost literally!). Will add em in slowly again once my back is at 100%. Its one of those things that only takes one bad lift to trigger so best to take it easy until I can be failry sure its totally gone. Shoulders tonight. Cant wait!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoulders was the target area tonight. Diet is starting to kick in a bit and am finding it hard going but its worth every bit of tiredness. Once I got going I was fine. Decided against any caffeine tonight as I want to get a really sound sleep tonight. I need it.

Seated Shoulder Press: [email protected] (warmup), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Triset consisting of the following:

5kg plates lifted laterally then moved in a fly motion to front and lowered to sides. (reversed every other set)

15kg plate front delt raises with twist

10kg dumbells front delt raise.

4 sets, to failure on final set, with no more than 15 second rest between exercises and one minute between sets. Killer!

Superset with the following:

27.5kg dumbells seated press 4x10

35kg barbel standing press 4x10

15 seconds max rest between exercises and one minute between sets

Facepulls: [email protected], [email protected]

Seated rear delt raise: [email protected] per hand

20 minutes HIIT on the bike. Same timings as earlier in the thread so wont bother putting them in again. Was well and truly fooked when I left.

Two chicken breasts and salad were waiting for me when I got home which was on the plate for about 3 seconds. Probably could have done with a few more carbs but to be honest I would rather restrict them at the moment given that I am not looking to gain loads of mass. Dont mind using some of the protein for energy as I will be having more protein in the for of one of the ProMax ready to drinks shortly. Bloody love those things. Dont know whether I would buy them though. Only got these ones as they were free with my MaxiRaw order. Their biggest advantage IMO is that they have zero carbs in them so are good for before bed so I dont try and sleep hungry which I find very difficult.

I seem to be getting very good results from the current shoulder workout. Will consider changing it as soon as results slow down.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

"5kg plates lifted laterally then moved in a fly motion to front and lowered to sides. (reversed every other set)" thats interesting, whats this like? good results? i need something new in my shoulder routine they just wont go grow no more  my broadness has gone!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> "5kg plates lifted laterally then moved in a fly motion to front and lowered to sides. (reversed every other set)" thats interesting, whats this like? good results? i need something new in my shoulder routine they just wont go grow no more  my broadness has gone!


As a triset exercise it is doing me wonders. Seems to really be building my stamina up in the shoulders. Not sure how effective it would be on its own as a really heavy weight may make it too difficult to do a nice controlled rep. You should give the triset a go and see how you get on with it. As you say it is just nice to have a change sometimes.

Another triset I used to do which gave me great strength and good size was to do the following:

10x Bent arm lateral raise @ 20kg db's (or whatever it is you use)

10x Negative Laterals. Get some really heavy weights in your hand and you and your partner lift them laterally to about 60 degrees from your legs and then he lets go and you have to try as hard as you can not to let them hit your legs. (much harder than it sounds!)

Finally: Start at shoulder height and do raises towards the ceiling with a tiny weight (im talking 5kg per hand) but as many as you can handle. (Your muscles are usually screaming by this point!). You only need about a 45 degree rom with this one as it is to pump and build stamina.

No more than 5 seconds rest between each exercise.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

So yesterday was intended to be a cardio day but didnt quite go that way. On my way to the gym I convinced myself it would be a good idea to do some deadlifts. I ended up doing deads and an arm workout. Dont usually devote a day to arms but thought in for a penny in for a pound:

Deadlifts: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Didnt have the power I was hoping for really. Can only think that it was the weeks work and hardcore low carb diet getting to me

Dumbell preacher curl. [email protected] Dead straight arm with perfect form and hard contraction at the top.

Skullcrushers: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

EZ Curls: [email protected] 30kg, [email protected], [email protected]

Superset: Tri pushdown & Cable to pockets: [email protected] + [email protected]

Bicep 21's: [email protected] 45kg, [email protected]

20 min HIIT on the bike


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Todays session was cardio only to let my other muscles rest. 20 minutes at a good pace on the cross trainer followed by 15 mins HIIT on the bike. Was in a bit of a rush due to the mrs going out. The joys of family life. Wouldnt change it for the world though.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Made the cardinal sin today. Did chest. On a bloody monday! What a mistake. Not a single bench available when I got into the gym. It was either find a machine of do something else and I had my heart set on ripping my chest to bits. I decided to go and find a fly machine and get started.

Machine Fly: [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Incline Bench (wanted to do db's but no benches available) [email protected] (warmup) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (Flys had worked a treat)

Dips: 4 x [email protected]

Machine Press: [email protected] (dead slow and tried to concentrate on the negative)

Did a bit less today but felt like I had hit my chest hard enough and I didnt have much time as I got in late due to work. Finished with 10 mins HIIT on the bike.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

awesome thanks will defo give it go on thursdays shoulder day. and ye the monday thing is annoying as fuk! only way round it is do legs! everything else is taken!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I had some very good news today. I have a new training partner at last. He is the guy who is responsible for getting me interested in bodybuilding in the first place and someone I respect a great deal when it comes to lifting. He competed this year for the first time at the UKBFF North West in Leeds but unfortunately he messed up his carb loading due to inexperience and pulled out after prejudging. I am very pleased to be training with him as of Friday as I know he can push me that extra mile and hopefully I can do the same for him. I will also be returning to a real gym (currently at total fitness) and the first gym I ever lifted a serious weight in. I recently started a new job and the gym is only five minutes away from work which make it more than worthwhile going back there. Its also a cheaper membership. Things are certainly looking up. Cant wait to get started with him. We will both be aiming to compete at the end of next year. He will be in the UKBFF under 90kg and me in the u175cm class. First things first though, legs tonight. YEAH BUDDY!!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome leg session last night. Feeling the effects today so will certainly be feeling them tomorrow. Last session at total sh!tness before I return to a more familiar environment and what I would class as a proper gym with the new training partner.

Squats: 2x10 @100kg. Had to stay light due to back pain again and then it became too bad so stopped. Going to get new partner to help me check form to see if that is the problem

Leg Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Calf Raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ham Curl: [email protected], [email protected]

Quad Raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I am feeling pretty p!ssed off today. Did back session on Friday night and managed to mess my back up dead lifting again. Right now I am led on the sofa in a pretty bad mood as I can barely walk without severe pain. Its looking like a bulging disc again. I have had it before and it took a fair while to recover from. It was totally my own fault. I let my form go and suffered the consequences. I am so angry with myself. I am praying it feels ok to do a session tomorrow. I cant let it hold me back but at the same time I have to be sensible and think long term. Last thing I want is to try and push too hard and end up suffering in future for impatience today. I was only doing 160kg so its not even like I was going for a 1 rep max or even close. I was ok yesterday but today it has hit me hard and I cant walk.

On a brighter note I went to watch UKBFF British Final prejudging yesterday and loved it and was supposed to be going back today to watch the final 6's. Yesterday was great. Watched a guy I know compete and he was looking very good and got through to the finals today. Not heard how he got on yet though. He was looking a little smooth yesterday but hopefully he will have shredded up over night.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Back is feeling pretty good today considering. I dont think the damage is as bad as it seemed yesterday. Either that or the stretches I have been doing are working. A couple of days of taking it easy and I should be ok. Very light deadlifts for me for a while until I get my core strength up and my form perfect. If it goes again on a light weight then I may find that I can no longer dead lift and will have to find a different exercise that doesnt destroy my spine so much. This is now around the 3rd or 4th time that I have had this and the last thing I want to do is ruin the disc altogether by repeatedly bulging it.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well after a night off watching my daughter last night with the wife working it was to be arms night tonight. Dont often dedicate a night to arms so thought I would give them a good hammering. Had to be very mindful of my back and be very careful not to aggravate it again so I kept things relatively light and made sure I was careful about how I lifted things. Had a belting session with 100% focus and perfect form throughout.

Skull Crushers: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Perfect form and slow reps to really hit the tri's hard

Preacher Bench Single Arm Hammers: [email protected] Done really slow and controlled and full arm extension to strong contraction at the top

Close Grip Bench Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Preacher Bench Single Arm Curls: [email protected]

Tricep Pushdowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Machine Bicep Curl: [email protected]

I plan to give it 2 more weeks and then new photos will be up. I am seeing a difference in my body composition after getting back on the diet and cardio.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck with this!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good luck with this!!


Thanks Kay.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't know if anyone is still reading this but I am still enjoying adding to it. Cardio night tonight. 25 minutes on the bike at medium intensity, 20 mins walking on the treadmill and then another 12 minutes high intensity on the bike. Back is still an issue but is at about 90% so cant complain.

Will be on chest tomorrow so can't wait for that with the new training partner. He will kill me on it. I am sure of that. Saw a guy I used to know years ago tonight who said I was looking huge compared to what he remembered me as so that put a smile on my face. Cant wait to get some new pics up but I am putting it off for a little while until the fat has melted away a bit more. I am looking and feeling much better since hitting the cardio, walking on my dinner breaks and getting back on a strict diet. Its amazing how quickly you can drop fat when you want to and set your mind to it.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Chest tonight. Had a belter. Felt strong throughout despite a stressful day at work and the diet.

Incline DB Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (Not as heavy as I would have liked but reps were literally as deep as my arms would allow and with perfect form)

Led Down Machine Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (Perfect reps with slow negative and explosive positive)

Dips: 4 sets. Really deep. To absolute failure. Even if I couldnt get a full rep at the end of the set I would try. I ended up trying to push myself up an inch until my arms died and I dropped. Very satisfying.

Flat DB Fly: [email protected] (Perfect form was a must)

Burnout on Seated Machine Press: 40kg, 30kg, 20kg, 10kg, death!!! As deep as possible.

Finished with 24 minutes on the stepper.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Now then mate havnt being on for a week or so good to hear about your new training partner I think I can remember him from the slow. Sorry to hear about him messing up carb loading. Get it right it looks good get it wrong and you ****ed I've got a man in the universe next week so hope I get it wright.

Sounds like you are enjoying your training what weight are you now then?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Back day today. Went ok but had to avoid anything that relied on me supporting the weight with my lower back due to the injury. Chucked some calves in just for a little stimulation.

Wide Grip Chins: 38 reps. Didnt matter how many sets it took but I had to do 40. Sadly I got to 38 and just didnt have the strength left to drag myself up. I decided to hit some wide grip pulldowns afterwards to carry on stimulating the lats.

Wide Grip Pulldowns: [email protected]

Seated Calf Raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Standing Calf Raise: [email protected]

Bent Over Row: [email protected]

Seated Machine Row: 4 sets @ 35kg to failure. Last set forced reps with a spot to total death


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Now then mate havnt being on for a week or so good to hear about your new training partner I think I can remember him from the slow. Sorry to hear about him messing up carb loading. Get it right it looks good get it wrong and you ****ed I've got a man in the universe next week so hope I get it wright.
> 
> Sounds like you are enjoying your training what weight are you now then?


Hi mate. I am absolutely loving it at the moment. Was loving it before but I think the change of gym and the setting of a goal has really given me the spur I needed to take it to the next level. I am already looking better for it. I have stopped weighing myself for the time being due to being on cycle and trying to concentrate more on how I look rather than how heavy I am. I would estimate about 14 and a half stone or there abouts. Certainly dropping fat still and getting more vascular. If I can keep this momentum going I should be in very good shape after xmas. Dare I say it, I may even have abs. I think I will give it another week or so and get some more pics up to show progress.

Are you mentoring someone for that show? Is that what you meant?

Yeah my mate was gutted about messing his show up. He is going for the 90kg class next year. I think he said he may want to do a few shows at the back end of next year.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

rchippex said:


> Hi mate. I am absolutely loving it at the moment. Was loving it before but I think the change of gym and the setting of a goal has really given me the spur I needed to take it to the next level. I am already looking better for it. I have stopped weighing myself for the time being due to being on cycle and trying to concentrate more on how I look rather than how heavy I am. I would estimate about 14 and a half stone or there abouts. Certainly dropping fat still and getting more vascular. If I can keep this momentum going I should be in very good shape after xmas. Dare I say it, I may even have abs. I think I will give it another week or so and get some more pics up to show progress.
> 
> Are you mentoring someone for that show? Is that what you meant?
> 
> Yeah my mate was gutted about messing his show up. He is going for the 90kg class next year. I think he said he may want to do a few shows at the back end of next year.


Yes mate that's what I meant I've being mentoring him for the last few years.

Keep up the hard work mate


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Yes mate that's what I meant I've being mentoring him for the last few years.
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate


Well I wish him the best of luck. Bet he cant wait and bet you cant wait either to see the hard work pay off.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah mate cant wait and nail his condition this time because we messed up at the Britain and came 3rd


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Yeah mate cant wait and nail his condition this time because we messed up at the Britain and came 3rd


3rd is still a great result. Which category and which organiser?


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nabba over 50s mate


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

lightweight09 said:


> Nabba over 50s mate


Some cracking fellas in that from what I have seen. 3rd is a hell of a result. Of course you were probably after 1st but top 3 in britain is epic.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ye im still following, and i took ur advice on the shoulder routine! the negatives on lateral raises blewww emm awayy!!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> ye im still following, and i took ur advice on the shoulder routine! the negatives on lateral raises blewww emm awayy!!!


They are evil arent they. They really work though. Its a very different angle to attack them from.

I got destroyed by my training partner today on shoulders. I have never had a session like it. I absolutely loved every minute of it despite being in the most pain I have ever experience training. Here is what we did (as far as I can remember!). Every set was aiming for perfect form and maximum impact. If I had to stop to catch my breath I still forced myself to finish every set where physically possible. I had to summon every ounce of will power and inner strength.

Warmup on 10kg doing a variety of raises to loosen up the shoulder.

Bent over rear delt raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse Fly: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

EZ bar front raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Plate Front Raise: 25kg plate. 20 reps, 20 reps, 15 reps, 15 reps with no more than 30 second rest

Led Down Cable Pull Over: Straight arms. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Was really feeling it at this point but had to dig deep and push on. The intensity was through the roof and we hardly said a word to each other apart from the odd encouragement or form correction. There was no idle chit chat. Just pure focus and raw aggression and will power.

Lateral Raise Drop Sets: 15kg to death, ,12.5kg to death, 10kg to death. Repeated 3 times. Wanted to die by the end of the last set. Awesome

Seated Press: Believe me I know how mental it was to do a press at the end of all that. We couldnt resist though and had already given all we had so figured a bit more couldnt hurt. We were going all guns blazing and werent about to give up.

[email protected]

I can hand on heart say that it was the most intense and satisfying session I have ever had. I have never given so much to a workout. It may not look like much on paper but we gave it everything and were in agony the whole way through pushing our bodies to perform when they least wanted to. At the end I decided it would be a good idea to do 24 minutes on the stepper. We had a good chat while we did and I could feel the sense of achievement between us. I had given it my absolute all today. I want a trophy next year and nothing is going to stop me. Especially a few bits of iron.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Training looks to be going really well mate n glad your enjoying it.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

that seems like pre exhausting the shoulders before the compound. i tried that once. gonna do it again will copy ur routine


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Did arms the other day. Went like this:

Skull Crushers: [email protected], [email protected], 2xto failure at 45kg

Single Arm Preacher Bench Hammers: 4xTo failure at 15kg

Close Grip Bench Press: [email protected] (warmup), [email protected], [email protected], 1x10 failure @100kg

Preacher Bench Single Arm Bicep Curl: [email protected], [email protected], then supersetted for extra effect with 1x15kg to failure then 1xto failure ez bar curl at 25kg. Repeated superset twice to really pump the biceps

Tri Pushdown: [email protected], [email protected], 1xto failure @ 60kg

Bicep 21's: 4x21'[email protected]

Cable To Pockets: [email protected]

You can see from this that I alternate bi's and tri's to allow rest time for the alternate muscle. This allows me to really go for it on the other sets. I got an immense pump to the point that I could not fully contract the biceps as they simply wouldnt contract any further due to being totally pumped. Was a great session. Chest tonight. Cant wait.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention that it was my last day of Anavar @ 100mg yesterday and only two jabs of prop @ 200mg left to go. I intend to get some pics up at the end of next week to show progress from the last lot. I will be off cycle now til after new year and then will be starting a heavy bulking cylce of 750mg-800mg test and 400mg deca for 12 weeks. Then will be dieting hard for competition. Should be fun!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well tonight was not an easy one. After the worst nights sleep in months I had to literally drag my backside to the gym. I couldnt allow myself to miss the session. Was chest tonight. Despite the fatigue I managed to put in a good session.

Incline DB Press: [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand. As deep as my muscle would stretch to.

Db Flat Fly: [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand, 1xto failure @22.5kg per hand

Dips: 4xTo failure at bodyweight

Machine Fly: 4xFull stack to failure (not sure of the weight as I havent got round to working it out since starting at the new gym)

Incline Fly: 4x20kg to failure (wouldnt normally add another fly exercise in but wanted to pump my upper chest a bit)

Machine Press Dropsets: 45kg, 30kg, 20kg, 10kg all to absolute failure. 3 sets as a burnout

All in all I was pretty happy with the effort and intensity level despite being absolutely nackered.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well for the last 3 days I have been totally on my **** with a cold. Felt like death warmed up. Haven't managed to train at all which has really got me down. The little girl (8 months old) got it too which made life even more difficult. Hardly any sleep for 3 days and felt awful. Feels like the worst is over now so will be hitting the gym again after work tomorrow. Extra cardio and a beasty shoulder session will be the order of the day. Cant wait. Nothing worse than being kept out of the gym by something other than the lock.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

When is the comp dude? Is your diet really strict ATM?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> When is the comp dude? Is your diet really strict ATM?


Comp will be around September time next year mate.

Not currently mega strict as you can see from the avi. Will be after new year though. At present I am maintaining quite a hefty calorie defecit but still aiming to hit my minimum 250-300g protein every day and trying to get enough carbs in to function while still keeping fat intake to a minimum. Believe it or not I have dropped a lot of fat already and will continue to do so. I can see a nice line developing between my top two abs and have lost a lost of fat from legs, @rse and upper body. I was originally 16st. I dieted down to 14st 3lb off cycle and then went on cycle and have maintained at 15st exactly for about 4 weeks. I can still see the fat coming off and vascularity is increasing across the board. I have just finished a cycle of anavar and test prop so will keep a heavy calorie deficiency to get back down to 13.5-14st by new year. That will leave about another 1-1.5st to hit comp weight by September. Will be hitting a heavy bulking cycle though in new year and then mad dieting up to comp so the weight loss leading up to new year is just to keep weight in check to I dont give myself too much of a mountain to climb running up to the comp.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Comp will be around September time next year mate.
> 
> Not currently mega strict as you can see from the avi. Will be after new year though. At present I am maintaining quite a hefty calorie defecit but still aiming to hit my minimum 250-300g protein every day and trying to get enough carbs in to function while still keeping fat intake to a minimum. Believe it or not I have dropped a lot of fat already and will continue to do so. I can see a nice line developing between my top two abs and have lost a lost of fat from legs, @rse and upper body. I was originally 16st. I dieted down to 14st 3lb off cycle and then went on cycle and have maintained at 15st exactly for about 4 weeks. I can still see the fat coming off and vascularity is increasing across the board. I have just finished a cycle of anavar and test prop so will keep a heavy calorie deficiency to get back down to 13.5-14st by new year. That will leave about another 1-1.5st to hit comp weight by September. Will be hitting a heavy bulking cycle though in new year and then mad dieting up to comp so the weight loss leading up to new year is just to keep weight in check to I dont give myself too much of a mountain to climb running up to the comp.


That's cool man... why did you choose the classic class over the standard one. I prefer the classic style of physique too


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> That's cool man... why did you choose the classic class over the standard one. I prefer the classic style of physique too


Not sure to be honest. I think I preferred it over the weight categories as it allows a slightly more even playing field because you can only be a certain height. An 80kg guy at 5 foot 5 looks much bigger than an 80kg guy at 5 foot 11 in my opinion. In my class which will be 175cm I will be the tallest allowed but the shortest can only be about 5 centimetres less which I think makes it a lot fairer. Also the taller you are the more weight you are allowed to carry. My weight cannot be over 79kg. It is Height -100 + 4kg so 175-100 +4 = 79kg. If the other guy is 170cm then his max weight is 170-100+4 which is 74kg. That gives me 5kg to play with.

The year after or maybe 2 years later I will be aiming at a weight category I think.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoulders tonight. I was totally knackered. This cold has really depleted me and it seems far from over. I couldn't let myself miss the session though. I have less than a year to get ready so every day counts.

Walked for 45 minutes on my dinner break from work up and down the hills and then another 20 minutes after work. Everything counts. Half an hour walking is around 200 cals without taking into account hills etc so it all adds up and helps to shed the fat.

TF = To Failure

Lateral Raises: 4xTF at 15kg per hand

Front EZ bar raises: 1xTF @ 40kg, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: [email protected] per hand, [email protected] per hand

Front DB Raises: [email protected]

Reverse Fly For Rear Delt: [email protected]

Seated Shoulder Press [email protected]

Finished with 24 mins on the stepper

God only knows how I made it through tonight. The heavy metal was cranked to full volume in my ears and I just knuckled down and got on with it. It was do or die. I was totally buggered when I got home. Worth every second though and with any luck the effort will have sweated out the cold.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well the cold didnt sweat out at all. Still not back to 100%. No training tonight as I am watching my daughter as my wife is working. Chest session tomorrow I think. Going to try some super pump max as I got a sample of it.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Shoulders tonight. I was totally knackered. This cold has really depleted me and it seems far from over. I couldn't let myself miss the session though. I have less than a year to get ready so every day counts.
> 
> Walked for 45 minutes on my dinner break from work up and down the hills and then another 20 minutes after work. Everything counts. Half an hour walking is around 200 cals without taking into account hills etc so it all adds up and helps to shed the fat.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you just got on with it dude, even though u weren't feeling it due to illness. Sometimes its those sessions that can make the difference.... i have stacked superpump (not MAX) and sizeon a couple of years ago and got great results from them.. its was the first time i'd ever used a pre-workout and felt like i could destroy the gym lol!  Although now my tolerance has built up and they dont seem to have the same effect, used no explode a while back and didn't do anything for me at all. They do contain some good ingredients though, creatine, l-arginine, beta alanine and so on, so must be doing something aye! musletech neurocore is a good pre-workout product though. Good luck with your training for the classics mate.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Good to hear you just got on with it dude, even though u weren't feeling it due to illness. Sometimes its those sessions that can make the difference.... i have stacked superpump (not MAX) and sizeon a couple of years ago and got great results from them.. its was the first time i'd ever used a pre-workout and felt like i could destroy the gym lol!  Although now my tolerance has built up and they dont seem to have the same effect, used no explode a while back and didn't do anything for me at all. They do contain some good ingredients though, creatine, l-arginine, beta alanine and so on, so must be doing something aye! musletech neurocore is a good pre-workout product though. Good luck with your training for the classics mate.


Cheers mate. I have been using 'The Curse' by cobra labs recently to help me get my @rse in the gym when I am nackered and ill. Its a decent preworkout and tastes quite good too. Havent tried it while feeling healthy yet so dont know how good it is yet. Seemed to get me going enough while ill though so cant be too bad. It does disrupt my sleep though which isnt good.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Cheers mate. I have been using 'The Curse' by cobra labs recently to help me get my @rse in the gym when I am nackered and ill. Its a decent preworkout and tastes quite good too. Havent tried it while feeling healthy yet so dont know how good it is yet. Seemed to get me going enough while ill though so cant be too bad. It does disrupt my sleep though which isnt good.


yeh they do say dont take them within like 4 hours of bedtime. But its hard if you train late in the evening. I haven't seen the curse before, might look into it. I always find that a few coffees and red bulls can do the job lol.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

This is one of the physiques i aspire too (Frank Zane), i guess that's what classic bodybuilding is based on.Something for us all to aspire to aye!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> This is one of the physiques i aspire too (Frank Zane), i guess that's what classic bodybuilding is based on.Something for us all to aspire to aye!


Definitely a great physique. I do like that classic look. I also like that huge ripped monster look too though so a nice crossover would be nice. Just got to put the work in and see what physique fits your body and desired image I guess. Ive a long way to go but I will get where i want to be some day.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well it was chest day on saturday. Unbelievably I am still fighting fatigue from the cold and also I think from having come off cycle over a week ago. Still had a decent session and a good chat with one of the other lads who competed not long ago and got his first trophy in his first comp.

Incline Fly: [email protected]

Flat DB Press: [email protected] (super deep)

Bodyweight dips: 4xTF

Machine Press: 2x60kgTF, 2x80kgTF

Machine Fly Single Arm: Didnt count plates. Just whacked a load and and smashed em out. Did single arm as it was pointed out to me that when doing both arms at the same time you miss out on about 6 inches of further ROM. Single arm has a noticeable improvement in really hitting the pec right to the breast bone.

Seated Machine Press Burnout: 40kg, 30kg, 20kg, 10kg. 3 sets to absolute failure.

Finished with 24 mins on stepper. Hood up and tunes on. Have started using this time to reflect on the session and think what I was happy with and what I wasn't. Also to look around the gym and laugh at the idiots pressing 60kg dumb bells for less than a quarter rep. No wonder they look like crap!

Legs tonight!!!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

what are the scales saying? u look like kane in that pic! beast!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> what are the scales saying? u look like kane in that pic! beast!! :gun_bandana:


lol Not looked at scales in a while tbh. Was 15st last time I looked while on cycle. I am starting a hardcore diet today to drop to 13st 5lb by new year. I have definitely been losing fat as I can see the line between my top two abs and upper body and legs are toning up well. Lots of veins emerging in my arms and chest. Just got to keep on keeping on with the cardio. I do a half hour walk every day and will be doing my cardio after every gym session. I love cardio now. I put on a big hoody, pull my hood up, crank the tunes up and sweat it out.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I recently won 5kg of body building warehouse protein by signing up at the sportex festival. That was a nice result. £50 worth of protein for free and delivered next day. It is their new choc peanut flavour. @BBWarehouse


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

ol thats wicked! hard work always pays off somehow! keep it kumin mate!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Legs done and dusted. A great session. Had lovely shakey legs on the way out. Certainly wont be running up and down stairs tonight! Still got the bad back so no squats unfortunately.

Leg Press: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Super deep reps. Can tell I am off the juice and nackered still from the cold but I was happy with the work I put in.

Seated Calf Raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Quad Raise: [email protected], [email protected]

Ham Curl: [email protected]

Standing Calf Raise: [email protected], [email protected]

Finished with 24 mins on the stepper as usual and had to witness some 6 stone moron dancing round in front of the mirror in between sets. Flexing and staring at people too like he thought he was a bad man. He kept looking over so when I was done I went and stood next to him and took my hoody off to check progress in the mirror and just to remind him he isnt the brick sh!thouse he somehow thinks he is. He soon sat down and turned away. Hate idiots like him. Although to be fair he probably hates people like me :laugh:

Everything was to failure tonight and it felt a real grueller. My legs were begging for nutrition when I got home. Love sessions like that. Hard work at the time but feels so satisfying when you finally sit down at home knowing you put the effort in. Dropped the weights a bit in favour of perfect ROM and perfect form. Worked a treat.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Had yesterday off the gym as I was hammering call of duty on a rare day off work. Kind of needed it as my legs were ruined and still are. Shoulders tonight. Missed a few entries which is a bit [email protected] Will be arms tomorrow with the mrs followed by rest day on friday, back on saturday and then chest on sunday I reckon. The mrs wants to see what all the fuss is about tomorrow as she reckons it isnt that hard to weight train and she thinks her cardio is harder so I am going to make it my aim for her to be unable to touch her face the next day. That should teach her a lesson I reckon. She is thinking about entering a fitness body comp next year so she needs to know what weight training is all about :thumb:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Shoulders last night.

Lateral Raise: [email protected] per hand

Front Plate Raise: 25kg plate, 20 repsz, 30 secs rest, 15 reps, 30 secs rest, 10 reps, 30 secs rest, 10 reps, 30 secs rest

Led Down Cable Pull Over: For front delts. [email protected]

Bent Over Rear Delt Raise: [email protected] 15kg per hand, [email protected] 17.5kg per hand

Reverse Fly: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Front Db Raise (hammer style grip): [email protected] per hand. I Use the hammer grip because it prevents the side delt coming into play. If you watch yourself in the mirror with the traditional grip (dumpbell lying flat) then you will see the arm twist and the side delt take over the work. Using the hammer grip prevents this twisting.

Seated Shoulder Press: [email protected]

Great session. Finished off with 24 mins on the stepper again.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well 3 weeks or so after doing my back on deadlifts it is still giving me jip. I have made the decision to take a week off the weights (or as much as possible) and just do cardio to try and speed recovery as it is doing my head right in now. My weight is now down to 14.5 stone after starting on the diet and cardio with a vengeance. My aim is 13.5 before xmas which I think is easily achievable.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Back session today. Was fairly decent but felt I could have pushed harder when I got home. Will have to make up for it next time. No excuses.

Wide Grip Chins: 40 reps over as many sets as it takes.

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown: [email protected], [email protected], 1x8(full reps)@80kg

Bent Over Rows: [email protected]

Seated Machine Row: [email protected] Strict form.

Could feel my back injury getting sore so decided to do a quick pump on bi's and then crack on with cardio.

24 mins stepper to finish.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Well missed a few posts but not exactly the busiest journal so I think I may have gotten away with it to be fair. Had some great sessions recently. Seeing some nice fat loss. Even the wife said tonight that my stomach is looking thinner than ever. The effort is really paying off now. I know I said I was going to get more pics up but I want to give it another week or two so that I can really see the difference. For the first time ever I am actually starting to believe that I have abs. They aren't out yet but if I keep up the way I am going it wont be long. My top two have a definite line between them now. If only I had the balls to try dnp or clen. But hey ho. It will be more satisfying to do it without chemical aid.


----------

